# My Artwork: Nostalgia



## Henry Thai (Jan 23, 2014)

http://awakenthegift.com/artwork-nostalgia










Check it out guys!


----------



## marshal (Dec 7, 2013)

is this painting is an example of contemporary art..!!


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

looks out of focus to me


----------



## RWMcRae (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel like this is a simulated HDR or a Photoshop filter gone wrong. The colors are awesome and I like the extreme differences between the foreground and background. But there has to be a focal point - a photograph shouldn't be out of focus everywhere.

Using a tight aperture can give you a dramatic effect, but if you don't focus on something in particular it can keep the viewer's eye searching everywhere for what is supposed to be in focus. I think this could have been a very powerful photo if you'd focused on the water, and left the foreground dramatically blurred. 

This is a photo I did for a Harley-Davidson advertising campaign. It shows how you can have a drastic blur in most of the photo but still create a dramatic effect if you draw the viewer's eye to a specific point in the photo.

Good luck and keep it up! You obviously have an eye for color and locale!


----------



## photoman (Apr 28, 2014)

*Love this*



Henry Thai said:


> http://awakenthegift.com/artwork-nostalgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the way you have used the light to help dull down the bright vibrancy of the greens in this work.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Beautiful*

I love the feel of this picture. Early morning just before dawn. So peaceful and full of hope. I find myself getting peaceful looking at it.


----------



## Junaid khan (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow its such an amazing thing to see the art really worth expensiveness.


----------

